# X-Games



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so is anyone else excited about the x games starting July 31st...i am i personally LOVE the x games...my fav event is moto x best trick and big air....so yall excited about them and what is ur fav event there

ps....if u missed it last year worse fall goes too...of course....jake brown 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ewAk0FRZ0


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I only watched X Games for some of the skateboarding. Rarely do that anymore though.


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

I am into x-games for everything but mainly the street biking course. I dont like vert that much. But what gets me is that they dont show flatland biking anymore. That stuff is so amazing its hard to believe someone can even do that stuff with a bike. But I havnt heard anything about it coming up but now that I did I am excited.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I personally enjoy the moto x best trick part but I don't wach much more than that.

I think it's pretty sick watching guys flip dirtbikes upside down but besides that I'll flip to it but don't go looking for it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the x games, I've been watching them forever. My favorite events are the Moto X step up and best trick, skateboard vert, and the rally racing.


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

It is pretty sweet how they added the rally's to it. Im suprised they dont have base jumping or something like that.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the X Games, my favortie person to watch is Travis Pastrana. I don't know if he is doing moto x this year or just rally car.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im so glad they have rally car now i didnt kno much about but when i saw i was instantly hooked....but yeah im so ready for it to start....


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

This is what they shouldve keeped in the x-games.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dXwNRSkw-U


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno man i loved that stuff....here is def my new fav event.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjqAekNzfcw


http://youtube.com/watch?v=1o_i3Bo0-zU
this is a cool moto x video


here is one of x games crashes 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=h6JGHauDbaU&feature=related


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice finds Steph. Travis Pastrana is just unbelievable. He's like the GSP of extreme sports, just naturally gifted at everything he does.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

All times listed are Pacific Time (PT)

Thursday, July 31
*** STAPLES Center is not open to the public until 4 p.m. ***
1:30 p.m.-3:30 p.m. — Skateboard Street Men's Elimination — Event Deck at LA Live**
4:30 p.m.-5:15 p.m. — BMX Freestyle Street Final — Event Deck at LA Live **
5:45 p.m.-7 p.m. — Skateboard Big Air Final — STAPLES Center
7 p.m.-8 p.m. — Moto X Best Trick Final — STAPLES Center
9:15 p.m.-151; 9:30 p.m. — Moto X Best Whip* — STAPLES Center

Friday, August 1
*** STAPLES Center is not open to the public until 4 p.m. ***
*** The Home Depot Center is open to the public 10 a.m.-5 p.m. ***
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. — Moto X Speed & Style Elimination — The Home Depot Center
12 p.m.-1:30 p.m. — BMX Freestyle SuperPark Elimination — The Home Depot Center
2 p.m.-2:30 p.m. — Skateboard SuperPark Women's Promo — The Home Depot Center
2 p.m.-3 p.m. — Moto X Freestyle Elimination — The Home Depot Center
3 p.m.-3:45 p.m. — Skateboard Street Women's Final — Event Deck at LA Live **
3:30 p.m.-3:45 p.m. — Skateboard SuperPark Adaptive Jam — The Home Depot Center
4:15 p.m.-4:30 p.m. — Moto X Racing Adaptive Final* — The Home Depot Center
4:30 p.m.-5:30 p.m. — Moto X Racing Men's & Women's Seeding — The Home Depot Center
4:30 p.m.-5:15 p.m. — Skateboard Street Men's Final — Event Deck at LA Live **
5:45 p.m.-7 p.m. — BMX Freestyle Big Air Final — STAPLES Center
7 p.m.-8 p.m. — Moto X Step Up Final — STAPLES Center

Saturday, August 2
*** The Home Depot Center is open to the public 10 a.m.-8 p.m. ***
11 a.m.-12 p.m. — Skateboard Vert Women's Final — The Home Depot Center
12 p.m.-1 p.m. — Moto X Speed & Style Final — The Home Depot Center
1 p.m.-2 p.m. — BMX Freestyle SuperPark Final — The Home Depot Center
1:15 p.m.-1:30 p.m. — Moto X Racing Women's Final — The Home Depot Center
2 p.m.-3 p.m. — Moto X Racing Men's Final — The Home Depot Center
2:45 p.m.-4:15 p.m. — Skateboard SuperPark Men's Elimination — The Home Depot Center
4 p.m.-5:45 p.m. — Moto X SuperMoto Final — The Home Depot Center
4:15 p.m.-5:15 p.m. — BMX Freestyle Vert Final — The Home Depot Center
5:45 p.m.-6:30 p.m. — Skateboard Vert Men's Final — The Home Depot Center
6:30 p.m.-8 p.m. — Moto X Freestyle Final — The Home Depot Center

Sunday, August 3
*** The Home Depot Center is open to the public 10 a.m.-3 p.m. ***
11 a.m.-12 p.m. — Skateboard Vert Am Final — The Home Depot Center
12 p.m.-12:30 p.m. — Rally Car Racing Elimination — The Home Depot Center
12:30 p.m.-1:30 p.m. — Skateboard SuperPark Final — The Home Depot Center
1:30 p.m.-3 p.m. — Rally Car Racing Super Special Final — The Home Depot Center
2 p.m.-2:30 p.m. — Skateboard Legends of Vert Jam* — The Home Depot Center

Notes:
* Asterisked events are not medaled competitions; they are exhibition events
** The Event Deck at LA Live is located Downtown on the top level of the Olympic West Garage (Lot W)
*** Before and after hours are reserved for media planning purposes only and are not open to the public
This schedule is subject to change.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I wonder what will be going through Jake Brown's mind tomorrow night when he is about to go down the big air ramp tonight, I am not saying he will be scared, I just think it would be interesting to know because of what happened last year.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If I was him I would be crapping my pants. I know he's a pro and all but after a fall like that you have to have some worries.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure he'll be nervous cause u kno that right before all they gonna do is replay his fall on the big screen over and over and over


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't believe Danny Way did his final runs


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't believe he got up and did another run after that first crash let alone a couple more.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno his was slamming everytime...man....crazy


----------

